# Study in E Minor (Dionisio Aguado)



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Study in E Minor
(from Nuevo metodo para guitarra)

Dionisio Aguado y García (8 April 1784 – 29 December 1849) was a Spanish classical guitarist and composer of the late Classical and early Romantic periods. This piece comes from Nuevo metodo para guitarra (New Guitar Method). It is one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) Grade 4 Study. 

Time Signature: 6/8
Tempo: 116-126 BPM


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It sounds familiar--I think I did play this one way back when...

Nice job.


----------

